# Gumout 2 step fuel system cleaner



## Vayzfinest

Liquid Intake Cleaner (step 1) and a Fuel System Cleaner (step 2). i read everything from the box to both bottles and it doesnt say how to use it. my guess is the fuel system cleaner goes in the gas tank - obviously. but the liquid intake cleaner (step 1) doesnt say anything besides "Follow instructions listed for the G991 Applicator." what is that; how do i use it; where do i add it; does the engine have to be running; does the engine need to be off but warm; how long do i wait after adding the liquid intake before i can add the fuel system cleaner; etc etc etc.


----------



## Pitbullx

only works on fuel injected vehicles


----------



## droptopt-bird

I use that stuff at my job. It works but you have to have a resivoir that has an adjustable valve on it because u need to run the intake cleaner slowly into any source of vacume into the manifold (brake booster hose). Make sure u have your engine idled up to at least 2000rpm if not it will foul out your plugs trust me many dummy's at my job have done that. Then you just poor the 2nd part into the gas tank.


----------



## droptopt-bird

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 4 2007, 09:47 PM~8935508
> *only works on fuel injected vehicles
> *


You can also use this on carburated cars also it work really good actually if you do it right . You do it the same way as any car through the brake booster is the best vacume i've found but i could be wrong.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 7 2007, 10:57 PM~8949777
> *You can also use this on carburated cars also it work really good actually if you do it right . You do it the same way as any car through the brake booster is the best vacume i've found but i could be wrong.
> *


yes the brake booster is the best vaccum... Ive never tried it on a carb'd car though.....


----------

